# Addict Frame Options



## waterfield (Mar 4, 2007)

So I was at a bike show and spoke to the reps at the Scott Booth. Found out some interesting options for the new Addict frame.

The 795g frame advertised in magazines can be lowered by couple options.

1. the ISP (intergrated seatpost) option will save some weight, forgot how much he said.
2. the option to have a pressed in crankset, apparently the have a deal with Shimano to use the Dura Ace crankset where they will press in bearings. He said this will save 40gs off the frame.

Problems with these high end frames are he said most of them are already presold to stores that have customers orders. So test riding one of these seem to be a problem at most places.


----------

